# Hugs smiley



## jules5solas (Jul 29, 2009)

So, do Calvinists not hug? This is the closest I found! 

Also, how about a really happy woohoo guy, other than the banana man. 

Thanks!


----------



## KPfaREAL (Jul 29, 2009)

I think only a side-hug smiley would be acceptable...

But I would gladly take this  over a hug any day


----------



## jules5solas (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, but you forget the women on this board! I wouldn't *hug* any guy even if it's virtual! LOL!


----------



## KPfaREAL (Jul 29, 2009)

jules5solas said:


> Yes, but you forget the women on this board! I wouldn't *hug* any guy even if it's virtual! LOL!



What about a pat on the back, three pat maximum?


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 29, 2009)

I do believe Calvin barred hugging in some of his writings. Very serious  you've opened.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 29, 2009)

KPfaREAL said:


> I think only a side-hug smiley would be acceptable...
> 
> But I would gladly take this  over a hug any day



 Maybe a side-hug or a two-handed warm handshake might be nice.

My wife is a hugger and it doesn't bug me that she hugs other men and women but I'm never comfortable hugging other women.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

Reformed faith is a very manly thing. We shake hands. (In extreme circumstances an "a-frame hug" may be substituted).


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> KPfaREAL said:
> 
> 
> > I think only a side-hug smiley would be acceptable...
> ...




Ditto. I rarely hug a woman other than my wife or mother. And, I never instigate the hugs except with the two of them. I hug my daughter all the time. She still attacks me when I get home! At her age of almost 14 I consider myself blessed.


----------



## jules5solas (Aug 1, 2009)

Wouldn't want to scare off anyone with hugs and kisses! We can just click beer mugs that's ok!


----------



## TeachingTulip (Aug 1, 2009)

jules5solas said:


> Wouldn't want to scare off anyone with hugs and kisses! We can just click beer mugs that's ok!



But what about the biblical exhortations for the brethren to greet one another with holy kisses? Romans 16:16, I Cor. 16:20, II Cor. 13:12, I Thess. 5:26

Anyone ever seen this practiced in the churches?


----------



## Edward (Aug 1, 2009)

jules5solas said:


> So, do Calvinists not hug? This is the closest I found!
> 
> Also, how about a really happy woohoo guy, other than the banana man.
> 
> Thanks!



Shaking hands is a nasty practice that spreads disease. Bring back the ancient practice of bowing and curtseying.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 1, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> jules5solas said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't want to scare off anyone with hugs and kisses! We can just click beer mugs that's ok!
> ...



In Mexico everyone greets each other with a holy kiss (smush your cheek to the other person's cheek as you shake hands, make smacking noise with mouth).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 1, 2009)

I've added two variants:

The hug smiley: 

The encourage smiley:


----------



## Berean (Aug 1, 2009)

How about the "pat on the back" - "attaboy" smiley? 

I guess the huggy comes close


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 1, 2009)

I *love* the encourage smiley. I want to marry it.

(Oh wait. I'm already married. And Ruben already rubbed my head until I smiled today.)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 1, 2009)

The great thing about the smileys is that they are, indeed, sideways hug smileys.


----------



## jules5solas (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you! If the huggy smiley makes one too squeamish, we don't NEED it available, I guess. I do like the encouraging smiley very much. Where's the guy with a 10-foot pole smiley? (just kidding)


----------



## Caroline (Aug 1, 2009)

How about a smiley where one of the little guys gives an enthusiastic hug and the other one looks vaguely uncomfortable ... hehe


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2009)

jules5solas said:


> Where's the guy with a 10-foot pole smiley? (just kidding)



Will this do?


----------



## Berean (Aug 1, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> jules5solas said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the guy with a 10-foot pole smiley? (just kidding)
> ...



Isn't that also the "Three Stooges smiley"? Although Moe uses 2 fingers for his eye-poke.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2009)

Berean said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > jules5solas said:
> ...



You'd have to add this one for the full Three Stooges effect.


----------



## Berean (Aug 1, 2009)

Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk!


----------



## Honor (Aug 1, 2009)

ok yall I was wondering this same thing... I am a hugger... I hug everyone... seriously. when we joined our last church the pastor came up to my husband and told him it made him feel uncomfortable.. I was a a total loss as to how I should greet him... so the first sunday after he talked to my husband who then talked to me... I punched him in the arm..LOL. I was sooooo embarrased, we avoided each other like the plague after that.... Now we have a friend whos anti huggy too.. so I punch him in the arm. I don't know what else to do... I guess that's just how I am... I say Ya'll (which I got made fun of on Vacation in IN by the walmart boy, but that's another story) I drink tea from a mason jar on my front porch swing. I fry chicken, and I hug. Men, women, children. Strangers or kin. I never got it though... ok I'm done with my little tangent.... carry on.


----------



## Timothy William (Aug 1, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> The great thing about the smileys is that they are, indeed, sideways hug smileys.



Though, given that the smileys are spherical, it doesn't make too much difference.

We need a blokes hugging smiley, where two smileys go through the motions of hugging without any actual physical contact.

I do like the encouragement one though; I need encouragement so often, all smiley encouragement is appreciated.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, you really did put those huggy and encouraging smiley guys on the list of choices. 
Did I mention that I'd really like to have that little lady watering flowers on there too? 
No? It must have been an oversight. Praying you're in a good mood this Sabbath evening. 

While I'm on the topic of the site itself I'd like to thank those who've put so much effort into making sure it functions. The design is truly wonderful. I'm amazed at it every time I discover a new feature, like keeping the thanks names in alphabetical order.  I'm sure there's lots to do to keep it going as well. 

I praise God for the gift(s) of creativity, diligence, knowledge, dedication, etc. and those He empowered in a Philippians 2:13 kind of way. May you all be blessed!


----------



## Sven (Aug 1, 2009)

"Brother's don't shake hands, brothers gotta hug."


----------



## jules5solas (Aug 1, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> jules5solas said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the guy with a 10-foot pole smiley? (just kidding)
> ...



Aah, that's a good one.

-----Added 8/1/2009 at 09:57:47 EST-----



Berean said:


> Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk!



Oh my goodness! LOL!!! That's too funny! i'm glad to see calvinists have a sense of humor even if they are affectionately reticent.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 1, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> The great thing about the smileys is that they are, indeed, sideways hug smileys.



That makes me feel all legal and proper....knowing that my smilies are not doing anything improper!  Thank you!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 2, 2009)

Sven said:


> "Brother's don't shake hands, brothers gotta hug."



Manly Men hug other brothers in our local church,but we need to be sensitive if another guy brother isnt there yet,


----------



## Skyler (Aug 4, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> jules5solas said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't want to scare off anyone with hugs and kisses! We can just click beer mugs that's ok!
> ...



Yes. I've also noticed that the practice tends to be inversely proportionate to the amount of homosexuality practiced in the relative area.


----------



## ubermadchen (Aug 4, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> jules5solas said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't want to scare off anyone with hugs and kisses! We can just click beer mugs that's ok!
> ...



I got a "holy high five" at church on Sunday. There should be more of those.


----------

